# Hip flask etiquette.



## VOM (16 November 2011)

I never owned a hip flask but have one on the Christmas list also have the Sloe gin in a dark press ready for the new year. However something has only recently occurred to me, is it bad form to accept a sip from others but never return the offer? I suppose it is? Personally it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## Hunters (16 November 2011)

Well, think about it, someone generously offers you a drink, but you keep yours all to yourself?  

If you want to be unpopular out on the hunting field - then by all means drink your drink alone...


----------



## VOM (16 November 2011)

Hunters said:



			Well, think about it, someone generously offers you a drink, but you keep yours all to yourself?  

If you want to be unpopular out on the hunting field - then by all means drink your drink alone...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry should have clarified. I dont have one so no way of returning the generosity. I will of course when Farther Christmas comes.


----------



## Alec Swan (16 November 2011)

VOM said:



			Sorry should have clarified. I dont have one so no way of returning the generosity. I will of course when Farther Christmas comes.
		
Click to expand...

A top tip for you;  buy yourself a half bottle of spirits (one of those _flask_ shaped bottles),  tip the contents either down your throat,  or the sink,  and top it up with your favourite hunting mix,  then secret the bottle about your person,  and Hey Presto,  you'll be made welcome! 

Alec.


----------



## Bernster (16 November 2011)

Even better, perhaps tip the half contents down your throat just before you get on, hey presto, much more fun day out hehe


Flask also on my xmas list although I do have a little hip flask that I take out sometimes.  Not sure people would be too impressed though as I fill it with amarula (bit like baileys) which am sure would be considered a namby pamby choice compared to the hard stuff


----------



## tootsietoo (16 November 2011)

hmmm, I have a little hip flask, but I don't often take it out, and even if I did it isn't big enough to pass round, so I don't offer round booze either.  I don't often accept a swig from other people, but that's mostly because if I have a bit to drink, by the end of the day I have a splitting headache (probably because I limit intake of fluids to avoid wee stops!).

If you have a look, it's always the same people passing round the hip flasks anyway, so they are probably used to handing out more than they get back!  It's probably a bit like nabbing cigarettes at a party, people are happy to share for a bit, but if you are sidling up to them for their hip flask every time you are out hunting they will get a bit narked!

Also, the standing around bits where the hip flasks come out is when the gossipy cliques get together, and I often prefer to stand on a hill on my own and enjoy the peace and the view for a bit!


----------



## Hunters (18 November 2011)

Also, the standing around bits where the hip flasks come out is when the gossipy cliques get together, and I often prefer to stand on a hill on my own and enjoy the peace and the view for a bit![/QUOTE]

Nothing wrong with standing around on your own and enjoying the peace and quiet, you may well find you see and learn a lot more than many - enjoy your flask/xmas pressy


----------



## Alec Swan (18 November 2011)

VOM (or anyone else,  for that matter!),

I've found a hunting flask,  glass with a white metal screw top,  and it's complete with its own saddle mounted carrying case,  which appears to be in excellent condition.  It'll come up for auction mid December,  and the estimate's £70-90.  

I doubt that it'll fetch that much.  PM me if you'd like me to buy it for you.  It looks to be rather smart!  I shall go for a viewing of other things next week,  and will pass on an accurate description,  if you wish.

Alec.


----------



## VOM (18 November 2011)

tootsietoo said:



			If you have a look, it's always the same people passing round the hip flasks anyway, so they are probably used to handing out more than they get back!
		
Click to expand...

This is true.



Alec Swan said:



			VOM (or anyone else,  for that matter!),

I've found a hunting flask,  glass with a white metal screw top,  and it's complete with its own saddle mounted carrying case,  which appears to be in excellent condition.  It'll come up for auction mid December,  and the estimate's £70-90.  

I doubt that it'll fetch that much.  PM me if you'd like me to buy it for you.  It looks to be rather smart!  I shall go for a viewing of other things next week,  and will pass on an accurate description,  if you wish.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Alec that's very kind. Although traditional, the glass aspect worries me slightly.  I've seen one that is like a mini Thermos flask it also has it's own little leather pouch so I have my sights on that (even though on Thursday I was told that under no circumstances would tea coffee or soup be allowed ).


----------



## dunkley (19 November 2011)

I have one of these!

http://www.cavellscountry.co.uk/catalogue/flasks/the-pottle-growler

A bit large for a pocket, but you can get a shoulder bag to carry it as an accessory 

I just used to make sure I had it when car-following, and if I was mounted, someone carried it for me 

The perfect mix is one bottle of brandy and two bottles of port.


----------



## Alec Swan (19 November 2011)

dunkley said:



			I have one of these!
..............
The perfect mix is one bottle of brandy and two bottles of port. 

Click to expand...

God Almighty,  and I thought that I got through some booze!   I'm very impressed! 

A.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (20 November 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			VOM (or anyone else,  for that matter!),

I've found a hunting flask,  glass with a white metal screw top,  and it's complete with its own saddle mounted carrying case,  which appears to be in excellent condition.  It'll come up for auction mid December,  and the estimate's £70-90.  

I doubt that it'll fetch that much.  PM me if you'd like me to buy it for you.  It looks to be rather smart!  I shall go for a viewing of other things next week,  and will pass on an accurate description,  if you wish.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds lovely! And if I win the lottery I will indeed PM you!


----------



## ruth83 (20 November 2011)

My thoughts on the etiquette of drinking from someones hip flask if you have nothing to offer back would be to say so!

When you are offered politely decline by saying 'thank you but I don't have a flask to offer you anything back'. You will probably find they continue to offer a sip anyway (though perhaps not later on) and then you have nothing to feel bad about.


----------

